# The forum pages show up all the way to the left



## Kiki0130 (Sep 3, 2010)

I wasn't going to say anything about the new layout,
upgrade, colors, lack of colors...

Thought I would mention that the forum pages are loading
all the way to the left.  When I refresh the page everything
reset itself but I don't think this is normal 

I hope I'm not the only one ...


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Sep 3, 2010)

*I don't have that problem just the lack of color; being patient as the upgrade should be worth the patience.*


----------



## Kiki0130 (Sep 3, 2010)

Yea, I know what you mean.  I've had to dim my screen
or I get an instant headache.

I still love what we have here so I'm waiting for the dust
to settle and I know Nikos is taking our concerns under
consideration.


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 3, 2010)

I was trying to make a change to show the blogs on the right sidebar and left a closing html tag there by mistake. The result is what you experienced and a heavy server load.

It is all fixed now.

Also some of you might have noticed that the post 'boxes' start resembling the old forum style. I am trying as much as possible to get this to a more reasonably 'white' layout for you.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 3, 2010)

dimopoulos said:


> I was trying to make a change to show the blogs on the right sidebar and left a closing html tag there by mistake. The result is what you experienced and a heavy server load.
> 
> It is all fixed now.
> 
> Also some of you might have noticed that the post 'boxes' start resembling the old forum style. I am trying as much as possible to get this to a more reasonably 'white' layout for you.


 
I'm noticing a difference in the colors tonight.  I like many of the updates actually.  I like how we can post YouTube videos, the new "reply with quote" button, the new blog layout (minus the white color), and the new front page is nice.   I just miss the old blue forum color.  If things could look the way they used too along with the nice new updates this site would be perfect.  

All the white color on this forum are a bit harsh.  Do you plan on making the background blue similar to how it used to be?  Also making it possible to search our Thanked posts?  Will we be able to customize our profile with different colors and fonts like we used too?   Is it true that all of the updates won't be complete until the end of this month? 

Thanks for your hard work.  A lot of these updates are very nice. It's just the color is bothersome.


----------



## Kiki0130 (Sep 4, 2010)

dimopoulos said:


> I was trying to make a change to show the blogs on the right sidebar and left a closing html tag there by mistake. The result is what you experienced and a heavy server load.
> 
> It is all fixed now.
> 
> Also some of you might have noticed that the post 'boxes' start resembling the old forum style. I am trying as much as possible to get this to a more reasonably 'white' layout for you.



Thanks so much, Nikos.  I see the left presentation has been fixed and the color of the board is not so white right now.  I appreciate how much you're doing as I know this is a huge job.  I'm fairly newly registered and I'm not as familiar as some members as to the features of the board before the update but so far I'm liking what I see (especially the multiquote button!)



CelinaStarr said:


> I'm noticing a difference in the colors tonight.  I like many of the updates actually.  I like how we can post YouTube videos, the new "reply with quote" button, the new blog layout (minus the white color), and the new front page is nice.   I just miss the old blue forum color.  If things could look the way they used too along with the nice new updates this site would be perfect.
> 
> All the white color on this forum are a bit harsh.  Do you plan on making the background blue similar to how it used to be?  Also making it possible to search our Thanked posts?  Will we be able to customize our profile with different colors and fonts like we used too?   Is it true that all of the updates won't be complete until the end of this month?
> 
> Thanks for your hard work.  A lot of these updates are very nice. It's just the color is bothersome.



Just wanted to say I agree with you CelinaStarr.  It looks like it's getting better


----------

